
Rails and React Server Side Rendering, with Webpacker and Hypernova - mattbessey
http://bessey.io/blog/2018/08/04/rails-webpacker-react-ssr/
======
mattbessey
Hey all, I realise that neither Webpacker nor Hypernova are brand spanking new
tools, but when I went to find a "getting started" tutorial, I found nothing
up to date. Even the official Hypernova docs are written for Rails ~3.2 era
and don't explain how to set up your JS build to support client + server side
rendering. So hopefully this tutorial is helpful to someone else too!

